# Wanted: Tyranid Gargoyle wings



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I am after complete sets of Tyranid Gargoyle wings. 

I have many things to trade for them, let me know what you're after and I'll see if I've got it. 

Also, still looking for Cockatrice or Kairos Fateweaver wings...


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I have full Gargoyles if they are of interest.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

What sort of stuff were you looking for in exchange?


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Anything Guard, Marine or Imperial BFG.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I shall have a look at what I have, and if any of it is of use to you. How many Gargoyles, and are they assembled / painted?


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

8 assembled and painted but no flying stands.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm. Ideally I'm after unpainted (I have gargoyle bodies but no wings for them). Can I get back to you please?


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, no worries.


----------

